# Mt.Diablo (from Diablo Bvld)



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello,

I just moved to Alamo last month and haven't really had time to explore my new surroundings by bike yet. Driving on 680 there's that sign "Diablo State Park" next exit. I've yet to take it by car, and would rather not drive up there to check things out. I enjoy exploring on my bike. 

My questions are:
Is there an entrance fee for bicycles?
How many miles from the base on Diablo Blvd to the top - assuming you may reach the top through this entrance.(?) 

Thanks,
-Larry


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

LJ0913 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just moved to Alamo last month and haven't really had time to explore my new surroundings by bike yet. Driving on 680 there's that sign "Diablo State Park" next exit. I've yet to take it by car, and would rather not drive up there to check things out. I enjoy exploring on my bike.
> 
> ...


http://www.chainreaction.com/diablo.htm 

There are two ways to climb diablo. South gate is about 11 miles to the top. I think North Gate is shorter by maybe a mile. Both roads meet at a junction about halfway up, then there is one road you take to the top.

There is no entrance fee for bikes.

It's a great ride, especially on a clear day, as you can see forever. My first time, I started at Diablo Vista Park, rode up South Gate to the top, rode down North Gate, turned around at the bottom, climbed to the top again, then finally descended South Gate and back to my car. It was something like 56 miles with 7500 feet of climbing. 

Now we usually ride up South Gate to the top, come down North Gate, then go around the base of the mountain through Clayton and over Morgan Territory road. This is a really nice ride, which I highly recommend to anyone, but isn't easy, so make sure you are in fighting shape. Bring water on a warm day. http://www.pashnit.com/roads/cal/MorganTerritory.htm


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Thanks!*

For taking the time to write, I appreciate it! This is just what I was looking for. 

Cheers!


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Be sure to bring warm clothes for the trip down, even in the summertime it can be cold at the top and in the winter you will want your warmest stuff.
Here's the journal of Scott who has climbed Mt. Diablo over 300 times. 

http://diabloscott.blogspot.com/


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> http://www.chainreaction.com/diablo.htm
> 
> Now we usually ride up South Gate to the top, come down North Gate, then go around the base of the mountain through Clayton and over Morgan Territory road. This is a really nice ride, which I highly recommend to anyone, but isn't easy, so make sure you are in fighting shape. Bring water on a warm day. http://www.pashnit.com/roads/cal/MorganTerritory.htm


My absolute favorite ride is to park in Walnut Creek, start riding towards Clayton, through the Morgan Territory, through Blackhawk, and finish by going straight up (South Gate) and straight down (North Gate) back to the car. It works out to be about 75 miles the normal way I do it, but you can easily add a loop to make it a century.

Morgan Territory road is about as desolate a road as you can find in the Bay Area. The road is pretty rough, but totally passable, with nice scenery, and great climbs. I've ridden the entire section from Marsh Creek Rd. to the park staging area without seeing a vehicle, person, nothing. After you pass the staging area the descent is pretty amazing. I always get pissed off right as I come off the summit. I know people need a place to call home, the view is amazing, blah, blah, blah but why are they buildings homes up on that ridge? The road can't support it, there were no services up there, the place was pristine before, there are thousands of acres of good land they have to pass to get to their house, etc. It would be one thing if it was a ranch style house that worked with the wilderness, but my 'favorite' house is three stories of stucco that sits on about an acre of cement.

Anyway, sorry about the rant, but it is a great Bay Area ride; so many complete changes of scenery in such a short time.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Excellent routes. I picked up a map of Mt. Diablo and surrounding areas. I now know what the routes everyone is suggestioning. 

Looking forward to the climb/views of this ride.

Thanks again!
-Larry


----------



## ddakin (Jun 2, 2004)

*Conditions in February?*

Hey guys. I'm coming in from Canada Feb. 16-20 to catch the first stage of the Tour of California and escape the Canadian Winter for a few days.

I'm planning on riding Mt. Diablo while I'm there, and I'm wondering what type of conditions I should expect? What type of temperatures will I face on the top of the mountain and on the bottom of the mountain? Is it rideable at that time of year?

Also, is it much colder in the morning? Because I'm hoping to ride it first thing one morning.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

*At the end of Feb*

You will probably be fine with a good underlayer garment like Craft and a regular Jersey and maybe arm warmers which you can roll down going up. Stash a wind vest and arm warmers for the trip down. Diablo is a year round climb except for the occasional snow day at the top but thats very rare.


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

ddakin said:


> Hey guys. I'm coming in from Canada Feb. 16-20 to catch the first stage of the Tour of California and escape the Canadian Winter for a few days.
> 
> I'm planning on riding Mt. Diablo while I'm there, and I'm wondering what type of conditions I should expect? What type of temperatures will I face on the top of the mountain and on the bottom of the mountain? Is it rideable at that time of year?
> 
> ...



Rain might spoil your day ....


Petzi-baer


----------

